# Gun parts



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

please pm me price and quanity for lower recievers for AR and or 30 round clips, ever sinced the CT issue prices have gone through the roof and or back logged 90 some odd days out. Please pm me here with info. Just want to make sure I get a few more before obama throws a monkey wrench in it for good.

Not looking for alot, just one or two or three of each item please.

Please message me here, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> please pm me price and quanity for lower recievers for AR and or 30 round clips, ever sinced the CT issue prices have gone through the roof and or back logged 90 some odd days out. Please pm me here with info. Just want to make sure I get a few more before obama throws a monkey wrench in it for good.
> 
> Not looking for alot, just one or two or three of each item please.
> 
> Please message me here, thanks.


How about C-Mags?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

hope you got ammo piled up..  that is going fast too... nato and .223

went with a friend to Gander mountain so he could get a couple things yesterday..

while waiting in the HUGE line to ask about a crimson trace for a 92fs, I was listening to the 3 guys that were working the phones...just while I was in line I heard them collectively tell about 20 people on the phone that they will not have any 15 platforms any time soon....good luck Harry.

My buddy finally broke down and got one after the election, got the last M&P 15 (S&W) around in our area...hell for all I know coulda been the last of that style available around here...lol...

spent 6 hundred something for 1400 rounds online..which I know is not a great price at all...

Gander Mtn, was sold out of buckshot and slugs too, until further notice..but hell this was in Wisconsin.. 

If anyone knows where to get fairly cheap Nato rounds online, please shoot me a PM...
thanks...


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Brownells 10, 30 round P mags $100. Get on the list...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not a .223 round to be found at either the Bass Pro or Cabellas here. Both are 10 mins away from me.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Not a .223 round to be found at either the Bass Pro or Cabellas here. Both are 10 mins away from me.


 Thankfully I stocked up on reloading components for .223. 

I got a local ammo source but he's all mine[-X


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

AT least when ammo becomes unavailable it means that all crime and wars will end doesn't it? ;-)


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

And murder too.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> AT least when ammo becomes unavailable it means that all crime and wars will end doesn't it? ;-)


 I chuckled pretty hard at that.

-Cheers


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

If u can find a lower. 300


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Fortunately I have 12-13000 rounds, so I don't have to participate in the higher prices, lots of mags, I do have one lower receiver that needs to be completed. Plenty of reloading components in my place as well.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> Fortunately I have 12-13000 rounds, so I don't have to participate in the higher prices, lots of mags, I do have one lower receiver that needs to be completed. Plenty of reloading components in my place as well.


what is your address ?


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Somewhere in the wilder parts of Missouri! I stocked up while things were plentiful. It takes quite a lot to get me through a year of shooting however.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

You guys... :-$


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> Somewhere in the wilder parts of Missouri! I stocked up while things were plentiful. It takes quite a lot to get me through a year of shooting however.


I bet...

I hang at my buddies a lot, in a rural part of Wisconsin.

His ex-postal worker neighbor is out shooting almost every single day...
I can only imagine how much money that guy spends on ammo...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Hoping to get lucky and buy from a individual and not some store[-o<, plus not looking to pay the retarded prices that are being asked, looking to pay around 75 for just the lowers and 25 for clips / mags. this obama / CT aftermath prices are ridicoulous and I just wont have them I guess, because I am not getting bent over:-x

These prices are like a ripple effect of the imprt dogs after 9-11-01

If people wouldnt give in to these prices they would of never become what prices things are now, geeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:-({|=

I will get what I want its just going to take some more patience I guess ahhhhhhhhh hahaha


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Harry Keely said:


> Hoping to get lucky and buy from a individual and not some store[-o<, plus not looking to pay the retarded prices that are being asked, looking to pay around 75 for just the lowers and 25 for clips / mags. this obama / CT aftermath prices are ridicoulous and I just wont have them I guess, because I am not getting bent over:-x
> 
> These prices are like a ripple effect of the imprt dogs after 9-11-01
> 
> ...


The bad part is you could buy mags for $8.95 and lowers for as cheap as $49.95 at time! I loaded up after the first Obama panic was over and everyone was heavy in mags.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Just a question here: What do you guys think is going to happen and why are you trying to buy it all up?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lots and Lots of people are already calling for sweeping new gun regulations, and many are calling for high gun and ammo related taxation...and banning of hi-cap mags...

Our WDF friend Ben Colbert, (god bless his miguided soul) has put forth the idea of taxing guns at 400% to 500% of their purchase price, and a $1.00 tax on each bullet purchased..somehow equating that paying the government more money, will cut down on gun violence...he is not alone, trust me....

just like some people think paying a $25 fee to put up a garage sale sign will cut down on distracted driver accidents....

I just learned on the TV last night that an AR15 is not effective for home protection, because they are too big...LOL...

I also noticed the growing narrative now is to try to label semi-automatic weapons as "automatic weapons" because another round is automatically fed into the receiver..to further confuse people.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Just a question here: What do you guys think is going to happen and why are you trying to buy it all up?


Not trying to buy it all up, just replenish my supply when I can, because of panic buying. I had a feeling that Obama couldn't get through his second term without attempting to subvert more of the bill of rights. He hasn't even made it to the ceremony before getting started.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I just learned on the TV last night that an AR15 is not effective for home protection, because they are too big...LOL...


Not when you have a 10" barrel...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I believe this. The South has just gotten bigger and if the government tries to take our freedom then the South WILL rise again. ( Just in a different manner ). I believe too that a lot of Democrats may not get re-elected if they try to ban our rights or to even over tax.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

forget the news...

my finger is on the pulse....

Facebook


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> The bad part is you could buy mags for $8.95 and lowers for as cheap as $49.95 at time! I loaded up after the first Obama panic was over and everyone was heavy in mags.


That would of been nice or would be nice LOL


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Just a question here: What do you guys think is going to happen and why are you trying to buy it all up?


I like to build out then sell to buddies for build out price or trade, but am looking to build one of them for me, i'm bored


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That works Harry. The prices will come down though. Hang in there and wait.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

When I look at Lady Feinstein's bill, it probably has zero chance of moving out of committee. In six months, we'll see prices ease up again. Her bill is a Kalifornia liberal's wet dream, but it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> That works Harry. The prices will come down though. Hang in there and wait.





jim stevens said:


> When I look at Lady Feinstein's bill, it probably has zero chance of moving out of committee. In six months, we'll see prices ease up again. Her bill is a Kalifornia liberal's wet dream, but it ain't gonna happen.


I hope use are right


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

For anyone near SC, Palmetto State Armory has been selling lowers by the thousand. I was in the store yesterday when they opened a box of 100 lowers for $129 each, limit two. They are as high in quality as Rock Rivers I've built in the past. I purchased G3 PMags for $16 each, limit two as well.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

james mackey said:


> For anyone near SC, Palmetto State Armory has been selling lowers by the thousand. I was in the store yesterday when they opened a box of 100 lowers for $129 each, limit two. They are as high in quality as Rock Rivers I've built in the past. I purchased G3 PMags for $16 each, limit two as well.


James I will call you in a bit, a little on the high end but will settle for those prices I guess:-({|=


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Palmetto is decent stuff. Harry, pm sent


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Harry Keely said:


> James I will call you in a bit, a little on the high end but will settle for those prices I guess:-({|=


They were selling the blemished lowers off and on all year for $49.95, and normally $69.95! They are a good outfit.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

jim stevens said:


> They were selling the blemished lowers off and on all year for $49.95, and normally $69.95! They are a good outfit.


 
I got DPMS and Bushmasters for 49.99 as well


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Kevin Cyr said:


> I got DPMS and Bushmasters for 49.99 as well


I still have one to finish, so don't need any more. I wish I had put back some 80% lowers to work on though.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks to all, keep the info coming please


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

A local guy told of his conversation with a dpms rep, that their entire next years production is sold. Brownels has stated that they sold a 3.5 year demand worth of pmags in that initial rush, and more of other mags that sold at a slower rate.

So even if no legislation passes, it may be difficult to get things for quite a while.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Its crazy over there. I was speaking to a friend of mine in PA and they were saying the same thing. They went to a dozen LGS's and there was no 223 or 5.56 ammo of ANY brand on the shelf, no semi-auto AR15's, AR-10, Sig 556, FN's, H&K, nothing. There was no Mags of any Semis left at all, incl alot of pistol mags. His mate works in one of these shops and he rang some reps for him and they just laughed at him. One rep said the next 200 AR15 mags he gets in are already ear marked for him, his family and his friends. 
And after reading the new Assault Weapon Ban law proposed by that lady over there, your gun laws will be as bad as ours, and in someways worse. 
I have a feeling it will get passed, but maybe a bit watered down than the current proposed one. Could be more in line with Clintons old one.
Good luck.


----------



## scott zimmerman (Dec 7, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> I just learned on the TV last night that an AR15 is not effective for home protection, because they are too big...LOL...
> 
> 
> Not when you have a 10" barrel...


 
Agreed!! Combine the fact that the industry has been pretty much shut down for two weeks due to the holidays doesn't make it any easier. Working a side job at a local shop, I have learned a great deal about the business side of firearms the past year and many don't realize that many of these manufacturers aren't large scale operations when compared to other manufacturering busninesses. What chaffs my hide are the idiots who don't even know what they want, only wanting to buy the goods for resale or because everyone else wants them. Had a guy ask for a Bushmaster (or shrubhamster as we call them at the shop) and when I said we were out but had other AR-15's, his reply was, "I don't want an AR-15, I want a Bushmaster." I just told him we were out and didnt' bother pointing out we had Daniel Defense and a Colt! Distributors are still shipping them, trust me. Just not able to do it in the volume many would hope for.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

scott zimmerman said:


> Agreed!! Had a guy ask for a Bushmaster (or shrubhamster as we call them at the shop) and when I said we were out but had other AR-15's, his reply was, "I don't want an AR-15, I want a Bushmaster." I just told him we were out and didnt' bother pointing out we had Daniel Defense and a Colt! Distributors are still shipping them, trust me. Just not able to do it in the volume many would hope for.


Ha ha that was funny!


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

scott zimmerman said:


> Had a guy ask for a Bushmaster (or shrubhamster as we call them at the shop) and when I said we were out but had other AR-15's, his reply was, "I don't want an AR-15, I want a Bushmaster."


And you didn't sell him an ACR?!!!! He'd have been really confused once/if he ever figured it out.

Actually Scott, I think we owe you a debt, of gratitude if nothing else, for not selling a firearm to this idiot.

-Cheers


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Kevin Cyr said:


> I got DPMS and Bushmasters for 49.99 as well


FOR SALE ???????????????[-o<


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Harry Keely said:


> FOR SALE ???????????????[-o<


Probably for $179.95. Even Obama can't defeat true capitalists! I had a friend that bought 10 A&W M&P 15's for $600 apiece, took them to a gun show in KC, sold them all in the parking lot for $1600 apiece a week or so ago.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

jim stevens said:


> Probably for $179.95. Even Obama can't defeat true capitalists! I had a friend that bought 10 A&W M&P 15's for $600 apiece, took them to a gun show in KC, sold them all in the parking lot for $1600 apiece a week or so ago.


 Damn! Nice turn around. I got 5 of them 4 months ago. At least I got some cash flow if I need it soon. A co-worker just bought a Mossberg AR for $1,100. That's more than when the Clinton ban went into effect.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

So I guess I have a question. You have your right to bare arms protected by the 2nd, and this has been taken to court numerous times like the Heller case. So if it is unconstitutional to stop people owning handguns like the DC ban getting overturned, how do places like NY and Cali have such strict gun laws which from the outside go against the 2nd? I do know if they got enough states to sign on they could repeal the 2nd and go from there, but I heard it said today that the President could ban all the guns he wanted through executive orders? How does that work? Do executive orders bypass the congress and sen? 
Not looking to get into a Obama political talk, just wondering how it goes from a 2nd ammendment that says the Governemnt cannot infringe on the right of people to keep and bare arms, yet all over there is rules that do just that.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Kinda OT but since it comes in "parts" I thought I'd post it. I like his videos, he's always got something cool and interesting to check out. Some of you guys probably have seen this gun before. I haven't and wondered for those who have or even got to play around with it what did you think of it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ8Ndkg8urw&feature=em-uploademail


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> So I guess I have a question. You have your right to bare arms protected by the 2nd, and this has been taken to court numerous times like the Heller case. So if it is unconstitutional to stop people owning handguns like the DC ban getting overturned, how do places like NY and Cali have such strict gun laws which from the outside go against the 2nd? I do know if they got enough states to sign on they could repeal the 2nd and go from there, but I heard it said today that the President could ban all the guns he wanted through executive orders? How does that work? Do executive orders bypass the congress and sen?
> Not looking to get into a Obama political talk, just wondering how it goes from a 2nd ammendment that says the Governemnt cannot infringe on the right of people to keep and bare arms, yet all over there is rules that do just that.


HAHA I know what your saying Christopher, its the way this country has been ran and is going quicly down the wrong road with our current admin. I cant say to much bad because then I will be asked again if I am a american ](*,) just like I was a year or so ago because I said that americans pay and are over charge compared to dutch prices for example 400 euro for a pup plus shipping compared to a 1200 usa pup plus in country shipping 400 usa total of 1600 usa, or a 6500 green dog in the usa compared to a ph1 for 4500 to 6000 euro plus shipping, which they try to get 8000 -12500 in the usa which is retarded even more retarded by the retards that actually pay that. But hey it is what it is and I guess a dog is worth what someone is willing to pay right haaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!:-k.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Come on folks does anybody have pmags or lowers for AR's [-o<for sale


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Alrighty folks was able to get 30 round pmags, am super super stoked. so no longer need those=D> I didnt pay obama pricing hahaha.


----------

